# Hello



## Tmhuud007 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello,

Terry here from West Hollywood. Proud owner of 3 kitties. Mr. Hoshi, Vesper and Cas-Purr. Looking forward to some advice from the group and learning a little about you all!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Welcome. Tell more about your cats, and we'd like pictures of course!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome love the cat names!


----------

